# Which Jumping Jack?



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I need to buy a jumping jack compactor for the next job. I am looking at a Bomag 4stroke and a Wacker 2 stroke.

They are both used. I am leaning towards the wacker as it is $700 instead of $1000 and, mainly, there is a dealer close by that does repairs. However, I like the serviceability of the honda engine on the bomag.

What do you all think and would you buy used or new?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Hi all, I need to buy a jumping jack compactor for the next job. I am looking at a Bomag 4stroke and a Wacker 2 stroke. They are both used. I am leaning towards the wacker as it is $700 instead of $1000 and, mainly, there is a dealer close by that does repairs. However, I like the serviceability of the honda engine on the bomag. What do you all think and would you buy used or new?


 Can you rent one just for that job instead of buying one .


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

skillman said:


> Can you rent one just for that job instead of buying one .


no kidding, jumping jacks were the most miserable piece of sheet to own/maintain/get someone to operate we owned...i'd put jumping jacks right along with the jack hammer.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

skillman said:


> Can you rent one just for that job instead of buying one .


Rent for the job is the same cost (or more) as buying used, this isn't a one day job.

Is this a piece of equipment that I should bite the bullet and buy new (like a cut off saw, etc)?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Rent for the job is the same cost (or more) as buying used, this isn't a one day job.
> 
> Is this a piece of equipment that I should bite the bullet and buy new (like a cut off saw, etc)?


What models are you looking at? New ones range quite a bit in price.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you sure you can't use a plate compactor? Jumping jacks are a job to operate compared to a plate compactor, they are not nearly as efficient either. And if the dirt is too fluffy, they tend to push the dirt aside so you have to keep going over the same spot again and again. The only advantage I found with a jumping jack is you can get into tighter spots, and they are easier to load in your truck if you are by yourself. 

I rented a jumping jack a couple months ago and it was a nice one. I can't remember the name but I can find out if you want.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Wacker is a great brand. All the rental yards use them.

If you can, you should probably buy new. They, obviously, take a bit of abuse.


Kenn, jumping jacks and plate compactors are used for different soil types. They are not interchangeable.

Plate compactors are for short (2"-6") lifts of granular soils, where the vibration, not impact, is what compacts it.

Jumping jacks are for more clayey type soils, deeper lifts, and ungraded soil that needs impact for compaction.








Delta


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

dayexco said:


> no kidding, jumping jacks were the most miserable piece of sheet to own/maintain/get someone to operate we owned...i'd put jumping jacks right along with the jack hammer.


I must be nuts. I enjoy running jumping jacks and jack hammers. 








Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I must be nuts. I enjoy running jumping jacks and jack hammers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are fun for 30 seconds.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Jumping jacks are for more clayey type soils, deeper lifts, and ungraded soil that needs impact for compaction.
> 
> Delta


Yeah it makes sense, more friction in the soil is better for a jumping jack because they apply more power.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Yeah it makes sense, more friction in the soil is better for a jumping jack because they apply more power.


Not to mention application, if you are packing stone dust around a service pipe in a trench a jumping jack is key, if you are leveling a gravel bed for an interlock patio a plate compactor is the way to go.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is for underground utilities, so I have to have a jumping jack or a hoe pack.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Some of you guys have been in the seat too long. The newer jumping jacks aren't bad at all when you compare them to the old ones. We have a Wacker and it's really not bad at all to run and it huts pretty hard so you can do 8"-12" lifts and still achieve compaction numbers fairly easy.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

Wacker. We use them every day. If you have long runs you might want to consider a trench compactor. We use ours for trenches as well as compacting backfill behind walls, stone compaction for pavers, floor sub base compaction in buildings.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd get the wacker. Bomag is a good brand but no picnic when you need repairs. Speaking mostly from my experience with both types of plate compactors we own.

And no way plate compacts as well as jumping jack. I'm looking at hoepac for my mini just to speed up production


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

You could buy one from your local rental yard. Tell them you want to try it out to see if you like it. if you buy it they apply the rental to the purchase price if not you just pay the rental fee. My preference is the older Wacker model that has green plastic. They are well balanced and usually start well if they are maintained. Actually, my preference is a hoe pac but, sometimes you need to use a jumping jack.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I ended up finding a nice Wacker bs500 with the oil injection for $600. It's worked great so far. I really want to get a hoe pack for when there is no laborer around, so I wanted to save money on this purchase.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

The worst thing about my jumping jack is carrying it by myself, same with my plate.
Go with the honda motor probably already made decision, but figured id throw my .02 cents


----------

